# TSA and Cigars



## Boomer (Feb 2, 2008)

I just got back from a trip that involved two flights on our local airlines, Northworst. My issue however is with the TSA. I packed a selection of smokes in a cigar box, wrapping each cigar in tissue to help preserve the wrapper and insuring that they didn't get too beat up. Upon arrival at my destination, I opened the box and it looked like the grandkids had been playing in it. The cigars were unwrapped, the wrappers were broken on two of the Tatuaje Havana VI Angeles, one of the La Gloria Cubana figurados, and the rest just tossed about. The Tats were barely smokeable but I suffered through them. I don't know who to blame or complain too. If you want to buy a case to carry them in they still need to open it or they will break it. I took too many to put in the carry on bag. What is a traveling stogie smoker to do?


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

I just flew from pittsburgh to huston then sa to the twin citties...there were other stops in there but that's where I went through security. I too used a cigar box to hold my sticks and cutter and had it in my carry on luggage and had no problems what so ever. I only took about 6 with me so i didn't have a problem with having to many to keep in my carry on. What you could do is go buy a few small 10-15 count travel humis and stuff them in your carry on.

How many sticks did you take?

my advise, always, always always carry your sticks. I treat my sticks/pipes like I do my DSLR, they will NEVER go under the plane unless I'm on a 50 seat plane and I can see them put my bag under the aircraft like I had to do twice this trip


----------



## gamayrouge (Dec 21, 2007)

It wasn't me! If it was in your checked baggage, it was probably in, on, around, or next to something that alarmed. You might be able to complain to TSA, there should have been a slip of paper explaining how to file a complaint in your bag if your baggage was opened.

It's a little different @ SFO, we are privately contracted and have to put our employee #'s on the "love notes" we slip in. Where I work there are multiple cameras so that all claims can be reviewed.

What's a traveling stogie smoker to do? Invest in a herf-a-dor/travel humi. If you're flying domestic, consider shipping your cigars to where you will be staying. Short of that, you can pack your smokes in a bag with only clothing (which usually does not alarm). Other than that, make room in your carry-on. It's up to you how bad you want your smokes where you're going.

Hope that helps..


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

I have a tsa inspected sticker on my bag from my return flight...just noticed that...never seen that before


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I carry mine with me all the time.

I have a Halli case and it holds plenty for me. If thats not enough I use a second case and just put it in my carry on.

I have never had a problem flying domestic or international. Most of the time they just comment on the nice case. :tu

TSA is not customs just remember that.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

[OT] Loki said:


> my advise, always, always always carry your sticks.


Absolutely. :tu
My traveldor holds 24 sticks with the foam trays and around 75 without. Never had a problem.
If you plan on bringing more than you can carry on, then ship ahead.


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Where were you coming from and flying through?


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Never check your cigars,ever.

No matter what country they came from, they wont be noticed or asked about.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

[OT] Loki said:


> my advise, always, always always carry your sticks.


I agree 100%. :tu


----------



## Mowee (Jan 1, 2000)

I agree 1000%....Wait...1000? yeah ok Carry on only


----------



## slimm (Feb 24, 2008)

May not have been TSA. Airline employees are notorious for going though bags. now they have a good cover also...TSA did it. I just travelled with ~30ish sticks in tupperware with cedar a humidifier and a digital hygrometer in my checked bag and did not have any issues. Don't get me wrong TSA is not blameless, they have a solid share of screwups, but I don't see why they would have even looked at your sticks. Where were you coming from?

Ryan


----------



## tfar (Dec 27, 2007)

68TriShield said:


> Never check your cigars,ever.
> 
> No matter what country they came from, they wont be noticed or asked about.


May I ask what you base that remark on?

If one were to bring isoms from abroad it would be better to check them. If customs do decide they want to search you, they will start with the hand luggage. If that is clear they might not continue going through big suitcases. At least that's what would be human.

TSA is not kosher in my eyes. Ever since I have TSA locks on my suitcases they get opened almost every time, just because they can. I have locks that actually indicate whether they were opened.

There was one occurrence when the bag was opened and they clearly went through my cloths and even the files but there was no note that TSA had inspected the suitcase. Since then I do leave a note saying that I took photos of the content of the suitcase and have a detailed packing list and to please pout a note if they search through my belongings. So far that works.

I never had anything stolen here, though. But once, in Germany, they (baggage handlers) stole an expensive watch from my suitcase but left another one that was right next to it. So ever since I am very suspecting.

Till


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

tfar said:


> May I ask what you base that remark on?
> 
> If one were to bring isoms from abroad it would be better to check them. If customs do decide they want to search you, they will start with the hand luggage. If that is clear they might not continue going through big suitcases. At least that's what would be human.
> 
> ...


Till,
TSA doesn't care where your sticks come from or if you have them at all...Customs != TSA


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

Always carry your sticks.

TSA = Tearin' Shit Apart


----------



## tfar (Dec 27, 2007)

TSA might still give a hint to customs or are they not allowed to?

Till


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

St. Lou Stu said:


> Always carry your sticks.
> 
> TSA = Tearin' Shit Apart


I LIKE THAT!!! :tu


----------



## BeagleOne (Dec 23, 2005)

:tpd:


Always carry your sticks in your carry on. On my way back from MMHIII, I had my traveldor that I took the form trays out and placed the sticks in fiver finger baggies (to allow for more to go and come back with). I also had about 30 more in a zip lock bag, and 10 in my canister (which is never searched). All total, a little over 100 sticks of various countries of origin. No problems. 

Only once have I been question (about the canister), when the x-ray picked it up. TSA asked what was inside, I said cigars, they looked at me, shrugged their shoulders and let it through without missing a beat.


----------



## Beagle Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

I just got back from a trip flying out on NWA from the Cites. I have been using a travel humi as carry on for several years, only had to open it once for TSA. I have had them open my checked bags, but they have always left the sheet saying that they did


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

Beagle Boy said:


> I just got back from a trip flying out on NWA from the Cites. I have been using a travel humi as carry on for several years, only had to open it once for TSA. I have had them open my checked bags, but they have always left the sheet saying that they did


I just flew out from the twin cities on NWA myself


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

Always carry your sticks with you...and place them in a travel-dor. I always carry my expensive gear on to the plane with me.... electronics, watches, jewelry, pens etc..

If they want to take my socks/underwear and XXXL shirts....so be it.


----------



## tfar (Dec 27, 2007)

tchariya said:


> Always carry your sticks with you...and place them in a travel-dor. I always carry my expensive gear on to the plane with me.... electronics, watches, jewelry, pens etc..
> 
> If they want to take my socks/underwear and XXXL shirts....so be it.


That's what I've been doing since that incident. A friend whose watch collection is impressive told me: Till, God gave you two arms so you can safely carry two nice watches when traveling. Don't put them anywhere but on your body.

The only thing I find a bit scary (nothing ever happened though) is when you take them off for the metal scan and put them under the x-ray. I am always afraid someone will sneak a watch out of the tray and no one but me will notice or believe my story.

Till


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

tfar said:


> That's what I've been doing since that incident. A friend whose watch collection is impressive told me: Till, God gave you two arms so you can safely carry two nice watches when traveling. Don't put them anywhere but on your body.
> 
> The only thing I find a bit scary (nothing ever happened though) is when you take them off for the metal scan and put them under the x-ray. I am always afraid someone will sneak a watch out of the tray and no one but me will notice or believe my story.
> 
> Till


I keep a crown royal bag I use to hold all my pocket stuff that I have to take off/out and put it in one of my bags


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

tfar said:


> TSA might still give a hint to customs or are they not allowed to?
> 
> Till


I have never heard of that happening. Traveled with cigars many times, TSA could care less.


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

[OT] Loki said:


> I keep a crown royal bag I use to hold all my pocket stuff that I have to take off/out and put it in one of my bags


great idea! my gf uses them to protect her shoes and hair products when she travels.


----------



## gamayrouge (Dec 21, 2007)

tfar said:


> TSA might still give a hint to customs or are they not allowed to?
> 
> Till


:r, the only time I've seen anything near that is when a co-worker found Meth in a suitcase going out of the country. I doubt any TSOs would know the difference between a ISOM and a NC.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

My last trip we were staying with family so I shipped ahead. Otherwise I would 
carry them with me.


----------



## AsetOne (Feb 29, 2008)

[OT] Loki said:


> I keep a crown royal bag I use to hold all my pocket stuff that I have to take off/out and put it in one of my bags


:tpd::ss


----------



## ragin' cajun (Mar 12, 2007)

Well this is a topic that I can comment on both sides of the argument. Just the other day when flying overseas to the land of sand and more sand I carried two sticks on me and packed the others away in a travel case. The two that I carried were not allowed beyond the x-ray, therefore since I had about 4 hours to spare, I went right back outside and smoked them both, can't let a good cigar go to waste, even if I had to smoke them fast. The others were tucked away amongst clothes and gear, and made it to the destination just fine. TSA did look through one of my bags and were kind enough to zip it back up with a nice little note saying that this bag was inspected. In all my travels I've always been told to pack them away and not carry them, this comming from 'govt officials and from customs. Sorry for your experience.


----------



## Harpo (Oct 11, 2007)

[OT] Loki said:


> my advise, always, always always carry your sticks


:tpd: The long and the short of it IMO. :tu



Boomer said:


> I packed a selection of smokes in a cigar box, wrapping each cigar in tissue to help preserve the wrapper and insuring that they didn't get too beat up.


If you had no choice but to have them in your luggage, at the very least you should've had them in a secure Otterbox with foam padding and nothing moving around inside the box. :2


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

tfar said:


> May I ask what you base that remark on?
> 
> If one were to bring isoms from abroad it would be better to check them. If customs do decide they want to search you, they will start with the hand luggage. If that is clear they might not continue going through big suitcases. At least that's what would be human.
> 
> ...


We aren't talking about international travel here.Thats what I based it on...


----------



## Dirtyharry (Jun 29, 2005)

tfar said:


> TSA might still give a hint to customs or are they not allowed to?
> 
> Till


:tu I travel all over the world, every two weeks, never had a problem, and most of it is in the states.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

ragin' cajun said:


> Well this is a topic that I can comment on both sides of the argument. Just the other day when flying overseas to the land of sand and more sand I carried two sticks on me and packed the others away in a travel case. *The two that I carried were not allowed beyond the x-ray,* therefore since I had about 4 hours to spare, I went right back outside and smoked them both, can't let a good cigar go to waste, even if I had to smoke them fast. The others were tucked away amongst clothes and gear, and made it to the destination just fine. TSA did look through one of my bags and were kind enough to zip it back up with a nice little note saying that this bag was inspected. In all my travels I've always been told to pack them away and not carry them, this comming from 'govt officials and from customs. Sorry for your experience.


Wow! What reason did they give you for not allowing cigars in a carry on bag?


----------



## FriendlyFire (Jun 11, 2007)

I Think it depends Where your travling from and what your bringing in  lol



icehog3 said:


> I agree 100%. :tu


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

tfar said:


> TSA might still give a hint to customs or are they not allowed to?
> 
> Till


You are giving them way, way too much credit.
For domestic flights, TSA is looking for what they are asked to look for.
Liquids or gels more than 3.5 ounces.
If a machete is not specifically spelled out for them that too can get by.
International? Different story as the C folks are now involved.

The only way I can think of that they went through these cigars is if something led them to believe a banned item was in that humidor.
Otherwise, as much as I have traveled in the past two years and as many forbidden ones I have lugged around, I would have been locked up long ago.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Wow! What reason did they give you for not allowing cigars in a carry on bag?


Nick is traveling with the Military Tom.That might have something to do with it.


----------



## tfar (Dec 27, 2007)

Blueface said:


> You are giving them way, way too much credit.
> For domestic flights, TSA is looking for what they are asked to look for.
> Liquids or gels more than 3.5 ounces.
> If a machete is not specifically spelled out for them that too can get by.
> ...


I am glad you are still running free then. :r

So when traveling internationally with isoms it would be best to check them and put them in a suitcase where there is nothing at all that will show up as suspicious on their monitor. That mains mainly no lighters, arms and canisters made of metal or anything technical like a radio with wires and such. It would probably also be better to not put a TSA lock on it but a normal lock and just risk having that lock broken if they really want to get to it.

When traveling nationally in all likelihood nobody give a rat's you know what about your cigars.

Till


----------



## Rahllin (May 25, 2007)

I've carried 30+ cigars in a travel humi inside my backpack as my carry on luggage several times, and I've never been stopped or questioned about them. I never have trusted putting it in my checked luggage... waaay too risky if you ask me.


----------



## MikeyC (Nov 27, 2007)

Rahllin said:


> I've carried 30+ cigars in a travel humi inside my backpack as my carry on luggage several times, and I've never been stopped or questioned about them. I never have trusted putting it in my checked luggage... waaay too risky if you ask me.


:tpd:

I put clothes and toiletries in my checked bags and that's it. I would never put anything in my checked luggage that was delicate or had any value.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

tfar said:


> So when traveling internationally with isoms it would be best to check them and put them in a suitcase where there is nothing at all that will show up as suspicious on their monitor. That mains mainly no lighters, arms and canisters made of metal or anything technical like a radio with wires and such. It would probably also be better to not put a TSA lock on it but a normal lock and just risk having that lock broken if they really want to get to it.
> 
> When traveling nationally in all likelihood nobody give a rat's you know what about your cigars.
> 
> Till


I would recommend when traveling internationally, best not to have them, specially if can be readily identified.
It is illegal to transport them as it relates to Customs.


----------



## gamayrouge (Dec 21, 2007)

tfar said:


> TSA is not kosher in my eyes. Ever since I have TSA locks on my suitcases they get opened almost every time, just because they can. I have locks that actually indicate whether they were opened.


Sorry but that is just an incredible statement. :r Where I work, we don't go willy nilly into bags. Something in your bag must have alarmed or you were declared a selectee by your airline. That's more than likely the reason why your bag was opened. Plenty of regular household items will alarm.

About the no note part, some people forget or are just plain lazy or don't care. I can't vouch for 'em.

:2


----------



## tfar (Dec 27, 2007)

gamayrouge said:


> Sorry but that is just an incredible statement. :r Where I work, we don't go willy nilly into bags. Something in your bag must have alarmed or you were declared a selectee by your airline. That's more than likely the reason why your bag was opened. Plenty of regular household items will alarm.
> 
> About the no note part, some people forget or are just plain lazy or don't care. I can't vouch for 'em.
> 
> :2


I am sure where you work you don't go willy nilly. And I always carry all kinds of gadgets and unusual things and boxes and stuff. My luggage also looks a bit unusual. There is a nylon suitcase with black rubber ribs that looks like its out of an Alien movie and there is a big alu suitcase by Rimowa (the German version of Halliburton ZERO). It doesn't scream out loud but it doesn't look completely usual, either.

The beef of my remark is that ever since I got the locks that enable TSA to just open it with their key (instead of breaking it open) they have done so practically every time. Before the suitcases were opened perhaps in a quarter of all trips. Now it's more than 75% of all trips. Only the locks changed, not the cases nor the contents.

Perhaps there is a certain number of bags they have to look at or at least they have to take some random suitcases if ever there is not enough work (hard to imagine). So they take the ones where it is the least problem. This is a very human behavior.

What is not kosher is when there is no note and when they do look through my papers. There is no reason to suspect me in terms of profiling (white, European male, with legal status flying back and forth regularly for almost seven years now). If there is a device that looks suspicious, by all means open my suitcase and check it out. (By the way my torch lighter was never confiscated even when it was illegal to have one and even when they did check the bag). But to look through my papers seems a bit to invasive if you don't have a suspicion or reasonable cause.

To report a positive incident, I once had a TSA agent go really out of her way to let me check a bottle of brandy I had brought for a friend. It was a small bottle purchased on duty free in Europe and carried in hand luggage in a sealed bag with the receipt. It was ok to carry that bottle on the transatlantic flight but it was not ok to carry it on my connecting national flight. So she actually organized a box for it and made sure it got checked. That was very kind.

Till


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

tfar said:


> The beef of my remark is that ever since I got the locks that enable TSA to just open it with their key (instead of breaking it open) they have done so practically every time. Before the suitcases were opened perhaps in a quarter of all trips. Now it's more than 75% of all trips. Only the locks changed, not the cases nor the contents.


I use those electric wire ties found at Home Depot.
I get the ones in color and alternate.
I figure if TSA opens it, I will know.
Frankly, my bags have yet to be opened.
I aways get them with my wire ties in tact.
May have to do with what I pack inside and how it is packed.


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Interesting topic and just in time as were flying out Wedesday for Florida to depart on our 2 week cruise. Cigars as always are going wth me onboard the plane. Recently picked up a Transpack for the lighter to go in my checked bag.

Only beef I have with the TSA or baggage handlers is I've lost 2 bag straps that I use to secure my bag....vanished into thin air. Other times when I knew they opened the bag they did not bother to put them back on, just stuck them back in a zippered side pocket.


----------



## Shabalula (Feb 24, 2007)

Blueface said:


> If a machete is not specifically spelled out for them that too can get by.


Funny you should mention machetes. I actually have flown with a machete, in my checked baggage of course. Bag wasn't even opened.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Shabalula said:


> Funny you should mention machetes. I actually have flown with a machete, in my checked baggage of course. Bag wasn't even opened.


:r
Told you!
Not specifically listed on the list of banned items so it must therefore be OK.


----------



## Beagle Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

Blueface said:


> I use those electric wire ties found at Home Depot.
> I get the ones in color and alternate.
> I figure if TSA opens it, I will know.
> Frankly, my bags have yet to be opened.
> ...


I got mine at an auto supply store


----------



## tfar (Dec 27, 2007)

I have used the wire ties (zip ties), too. Works great when you don't have a lock handy. Or have multiple zippers to secure as on my big duffle bag.

Till


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

I've read this forum from beginning to end and many other places on the web. Im flying soon and I am not checking luggage. I have a my small suitcase and my backpack that i am carrying on. So I can carry on a non torch butane lighter and my cigar caddy with my cigars. But what about my cutter? I want to take my Xikar Ultra slim in my back pack. What is the rule on cigar cutters and the TSA.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Cutters are OK, but I still carry 
a cheap one just in case.


----------



## yakc130 (Oct 29, 2006)

I've flown a few times this year on different airlines. I had a Blackhawk 3-day backpack and duffle on one flight, and just a simple bag on another. I hand carried about 25 sticks those two times in a Gladware tupperdor. Not even a second look from TSA.

As far as a cutter, I use an enclosed one, which meets their guidelines.

Whenever I travel, I have an inventory of EVERYTHING that is in that bag. I do that because when I'm traveling, it is usually on Uncle Sam's dime, and I bring some things unique for my job with me that I can't acquire where I'm going to. 

At the bottom of the inventory sheet, I have a note indicating that the items in the bag are gov't property. If they are missing, or exchanged without my knowledge, that would constitute theft of Federal property. I then have the specific USC (US Code) numbers listed that cover that.

Last, but not least, I bring a freshly printed copy of the TSA guidelines with me. If there are any questions, I just pull that out and show it to them.


----------



## Stubby (Dec 6, 2010)

So when I fly I shouldn't bring my cigar punch that is made out of a .44 magnum bullet? lol


----------



## JustOneMoreStick (Sep 21, 2009)

Probably safer not to unless it is checked.


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

I always put in my carry on now. I had a xikar carrying case with three nice cigars taken out of my checked bags once. So no more, always carry on.

Best regards, tony


----------

